# zx-i945lm4 motherboard f-panel jumper settings



## trandeni (Nov 29, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what are the jumper settings for the ZX-i945lm4 motherboard f-panel. The board is not labelled where to plug in the HDD LED, Power SW, Speaker and Power LED and it did not come with a manual booklet.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

This is the most common.


----------

